# آلة الآيس كريم روووعه



## تاجرة الحجاز (23 يوليو 2010)

عبقريّة وسهلة الاستخدام

- آيسكريم زي حق السيارات
- آيسكريم علب زي المصانع
- آيسكريم مع المكسرات زي الباسكن روبنز 
للاستخدام المنزلي....وكذلك للبوفيهات...وقاعات الأفراح...والصوالين وغيرها

وهي قابله للفك والتنظيف بسهولة.
- لا تحتاج للإضافة اي مادّة مجرط صب الخليط (متوفره الخلطات في المنتيات)
-اتومانكيه فقط اضافة المكونات وضغطة زر
-الاناء لديه جدار ذو طبقتين لحفظ البروده
- يتضمن كتاب به وصفات كثيرة باللغه الانجليزيه لعمل الايس كريم وتعليمات الاستعمال
- وجود مخروط لمسك بسكوت الايسكريم كما هو موضح في الصوره 
__________________










ونرحب بكل تاجرة ترغب في العمل معنا

وهذي مقاطع فيديو للآله

http://www.youtube.com/v/JTbMdOCxepc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1
http://www.youtube.com/v/AGCabu8qjRc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&border=1


*****************************
***************************
*************************

وصلتني كثير من الاستفسارات عن طريقتها وانا اقول ان المهم الوحده تكون فنانه ... بمعنى اي جهاز في العالم لايمكن ان ينتج بشكل صحيح الا اذا كانت اللي تستخدمه عنهدا وصفات حلوه
وهذي مجموعه من الوصفات((استلفتها)) من احد صديقاتي التاجرات

وصفة سهلة طريقة عمل

اسكريم بالفرولة وااااايد روووعه 

يلا اخليكم مع الصور





المقــادير ..
2كوب كريمة(كريم شانتيه) مخلوطة مع حليب (نفس المقدار يعني كوب كوب من كل واحد منهم )
1كوب كريمة خفق (كريمة لباني)
4/1+1 كوب سكر
2بيض 
1/4 م فانيلا 
3كوب فراولة 
الطريقة

نضع حبات الفراولة في الخلاط ونخلط جيدا الى ان تنسجم جيدا 






ناخذ البيضتين ونخفقهم باليد الى ان يتخير لونهم ويفتح







نخلط كوبين الهاف اند هاف (حليب+ كريمة ) اضافة الى كوب كريمة الخفق والسكر والفانيلا والبيض 










نضيف الان الفراولة الى الخليط 







ثم نحرك جيدا 







ثم نصب الخليط في ماكينة الايسكريم.
ثم يقدم بعد تبريده يقدم الما مع حباة الشكولاته ويزين الوجه بالجوز الهند المحمص 
او بقطع الفراولة وصوص الشكولاته














قررت اني افتح شركه منافسه لشركه باسكن روبنز
وهم لو يدرون عني ياأنهم يمسحوني من على وجهه الارض>>>>>>>>واثقه من نفسها البنت
او يوظفوني رئيسه مجلس الشركه <<<<<<<<<< بدري علي والله
وكل هذا عشان ماأنافس شركتهم وأطـــــــــــــــــــيح سوقهم ويطيح الايسكريم في كبودهم وياكلونه فطور وغداء وعشاء وسناك بعد

والحين بعد اللي قلته تبون تقاطعون والا لا شكلكم تبون تذوقونه قبل ماتقررو تفضلو
وطعمه تقريبا 90% نفس باسكن وبشهاده اللي ذاقوه وباقي 10% واللي هي اضافتهم الخاصه اللي ماأملكها عشان ماتقولون ماعندها سالفه هي وايسكريمها
وهو قريب جدااااااا لنكهه ايسكريم الفانيليا بالتوفي والجوز اللي عندهم ومافكرت اجرب نكهات ثانيه لان هذه

النكهه الافضل و الالــــــــــــذ عندي واللي ماأطلب غيرها <<<<<<<< نشبه اذا حبت شييييي
طبعا كان لي محاولات في صنع ايسكريم بس ماعجبني ولا جاز لي الا طريقه ايسكريم منال العالم

والجوز جربت الجوز اللي كلنا نعرفه حلو بس فيه مراره في الطعم وماينفع والجوز المطلوب جوز البكان او البقان

واللي لي فتره اطلب زوجي يجيبه لي عشان اسوي الايسكريم وكسلان يجيبه <<<<<<< و اخر شي جابته لي اختي الله يسعدها وفرحتني فيه وهي اشترته من الرفاعي
وهذه صوره الجوز 





لاني بس انتظر الجوز ومتحمسه اسويه وأودع ايسكريم باسكن روبنز للابد ..........
ملاحضه .........
بنااات اذا كانت صانعه الايسكريم عندكم فبيطلع الايسكريم فيها جامد ومتماسك









وهذا المزيج








بعدين















وصفة اخرى
عمل الآيسكريم سهل جدا مثل تحضير العصير ولكن يحتاج عملة إلى ماكينة اعداد إيسكريم .. وإلا لن يكون الآيسكريم ( كريمي ) بدرجة جيدة حيث سيصبح به كثير من الكريستالات الثلجية .. المبدأ الفيزيائي لعمل الآيسكريم بسيط للغاية فهو يقوم على ابقاء المادة المحولة إلى آيسكريم في حركة دائمة اثناء تبريدها ليمنعها من التحول إلى كريستال .. هذا بكل بساطة عمل مكينة الآيسكريم .. وعمل ماكينة آيسكريم ليس صعب ايضا حيث بامكانك عمل ذلك في منزلك من مكونات متوفرة في المطبخ ولكن طبعا تحتاج الشغلة إلى تحريك متواصل باليد لمدة نصف ساعة او اكثر وهذا عذاب.


مقادير الوصفة .. 


قرن فنيلا 
كوب وربع الكوب عسل نحل فاتح اللون 
صفار ثلاث بيضات 
كوبين كريمة خفق
كوب حليب 




الطريقة ..
نشق قرن الفنيلا بالنصف .. ثم نكشط البذور ونضعها في كوب الحليب ونضع معه العسل ونضعه على النار حتى يبدأ يصل إلى الغليان 


ثم نضيفه تدريجيا إلى صفار البيض المخفوق مسبقا مع التحريك 

نضيف كوبين الكريمة إلى خليط البيض ونحرك 

حتى نحصل على خليط مثل هذا .. من الافضل ان ندخل هذا الخليط إلى الثلاجة لمدة اربعة وعشرين ساعة وإن لم يتوفر لدينا الوقت فيكفي ساعتين او ثلاث حتى يبرد الخليط تماما ويصبح بارد جدا ( انا لا اقصد بارد عند اللمس ولكن بارد مثل برودة العصيرات المبردة ) 


نخرج ماكينة الايسكريم من الفريزر ونضع موتر التحريك عليها ونشغل ( اولا ) ثم نبدأ في صب الخليط تدريجيا من خلال الفتحة ونترك الماكينة تعمل لمدة 40 دقيقة بالنسبة لهذه الكيمة .. طبعا كلما زادت كمية السوائل تحتاجين إلى وقت اكثر 

في هذه اللحظة الايسكريم مناسب للاكل ولكن يفضل تجميدة .. 

ضعيه في عبوات مناسبة وجمديه في الفريزر .. من الافضل وضعه في عبوة طويلة مستطيلة وستكون اريح لك عندما تغرفين منها باسكوب الايسكريم

ولا تنسو تدعون لي​


----------



## سالمه أحمد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم روووعه*

الله يسلمك كم سعرها وكيف يمكن أطلبها وكم سعته ومشكوووووورة


----------



## sarahhi (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم روووعه*

السلام عليكم 
كيف اقدار اتواصل مع اللى يبيع الايس كريم


----------



## تاجرة الحجاز (15 مايو 2015)

*رد: آلة الآيس كريم روووعه*

اكتبو بقوقل: تاجرة الحجاز
افتحو متجري وتلاقين بيانات الاتصال


----------

